# Kenpo Belt Manuals



## stoneheart (Jan 6, 2006)

Stupid question:  what makes these manuals so valuable?  The bidding is up to $102.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Kenpo-Karate-...Z4601279379QQcategoryZ378QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 6, 2006)

Good question.  Why not just make sure you understand your techniques clearly, take your own notes and write your own manuals for future reference?  You'll get more out of the exercise of writing about the techniques yourself, then you will thru reading someone else's notes.  At least by doing it yourself you have to think about and analyze the technique in order to get it down correctly on paper.  This thinking and analyzing helps it sink further into your brain.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

My guess would be that they are 1st editions. Then again, that may be the only edition ever printed. There really isn't enough info about them.


----------



## tampakenpo (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know what would make these manuals worth that much, unless it is just ignorance on part of the buyers. 

If you are in need of a good written manual, www.arnis.org has a pretty detailed one for sale on CD-ROM. You get a lot more info for less $$. These are what I use

Jeff


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 7, 2006)

stoneheart said:
			
		

> Stupid question: what makes these manuals so valuable? The bidding is up to $102.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Kenpo-Karate-books-Orange-purple-belt_W0QQitemZ4601279379QQcategoryZ378QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Some organizations, IIRC, required potential instructors and higher ranked BB's to purchase technique manuals. If that is not a requirement in your circumstance, many Kenpo technique videos by well known practitioners can be purchased as reference material at a far lesser cost, IMO.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 7, 2006)

What you are seeing is a bidding war.  As I understand it, some in the AKKI are trying to buy these back to keep them from going out to people outside of the organization.  Its not secret information by any means.  I think the reactions is 1) Why should people have information we work hard to obtain, and 2). An issue of quality control.  
    I have the manuals, an other than as a curiosity I don't think they would be that helpful to anyone who doesn't know the curriculum.  Tey are guides to help you remember or pick up cetain prinicples. They won't replace personal instruction, or cause you to move like an AKKI Kenpoist.

Brian Jones


----------



## RichK (Jan 7, 2006)

Brian is correct on the bidding war thing. I have seen used items go for more than a new item. I have manuals from three different organizations. Making your own as you are progressing along is one of the best learning tools as far as getting the material into my thick skull, but I don't have time for that anymore.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 7, 2006)

Nothing or Politics

You can go to the AKKI website and order the manuals.

*You still need an instructor*.

V/R

Rick


----------



## stoneheart (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you all for the replies.  I'm not interested in the manuals for myself, but I was curious what the hoopla was about.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 8, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Nothing or Politics
> 
> You can go to the AKKI website and order the manuals.
> 
> ...


 
    Yep.  You do need an instructor. But unless the policy has changed in the past few years, unless you are in the AKKI you can't purchase a manual.

Brian Jones


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 8, 2006)

stoneheart said:
			
		

> Stupid question: what makes these manuals so valuable? The bidding is up to $102.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Kenpo-Karate-books-Orange-purple-belt_W0QQitemZ4601279379QQcategoryZ378QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
as i understand it, it's about keeping the secret techniques from the public/non-akki beings.

politics?  sure.  stupidity?  even more so.

"i'm so anxious!  show me the secret way!!!"

money better spent on something else...


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 10, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> as i understand it, it's about keeping the secret techniques from the public/non-akki beings.
> 
> politics? sure. stupidity? even more so.
> 
> ...


 
  I really don't think that's the idea.  Its about quality control.  In other words not havign someone read a manual, try to copy it and claim they are doing the AKKI material.  While the 2 annual camps are usually a closed camp, I know many AKKI people (including Mr. Mills) who do open seminars. 
  As I have said before, its  a bit political.  But that's the nature of any organization.  Should the money be spent on something else?  Sure, like insturction from an instructor.


Brian Jones


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 10, 2006)

hey i agree with you on the QC thing.  i've always wondered how a system like AK could be so open about material and curriculum and not have these worries about it being passed off as "legit" kenpo.  

as for belt manuals going for $100-plus on an internet auction; it's absurd.


----------



## Seig (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that a few of you have hit this on the head. The heart of the issue is this, there are a lot of liars, ,thieves, and con men out there claiming to teach what they do not know. I believe this is more of an attempt to keep someone else from buying the manuals, dummying a cert and saying they are teaching Paul Mill's curriculuum. Almost all organizations have information they are not supposed to divulge to the general community.


----------

